# My video-music work



## Antoniogarcia (Oct 28, 2017)

Hello world!
I want to share with you a series of videos that Im creating in Helsinki, Finland.

First video is just a improvisation, with right hand: alone, silence, peaceful.





Next, Autumn started and Helsinki is orange. And this is the music that I created for that:






Next weeks I will upload more and more videos and music. I hope you enjoy that!

Regards.


----------

